# Undescended Testicle



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys

Our lovely Henry has got an undescended testicle (cryptorchidism). He is 7 months old, and after much research, we are definitely going to be taking him to the vet to have it taken out, and then neutered. 

I was wondering if anyone else had experienced the same issue? How much will the surgery cost? How long it lasts? How long the recovery time is?

Thanks


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My westie had the same thing, he had dropped one side but not the other. I think the cost of it and recuperation depends on how difficult it is to find and where abouts it is actually found. Unfortunately, they had trouble finding my Westies (took well over half an hour to find) so he did have quite a large scar in the middle of his belly but he recovered well. If you want to know anything else just let me know. Best wishes. Kaye


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has the vet had a look at him to confirm it is definitely not going to drop now? I remember googling this when Dudley was younger just in case and I thought it was a bit later than this that they made the decision - I maybe wrong.


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

We took him to the vet for a general check up a few months ago, and the vet told us to wait until around December time and if it still hadn't dropped to get it sorted. The cost isn't too much of an issue as we have insurance, however it's the effect the operation will have on poor Henry that I am worried about. At the same time, I don't have any more days holiday from work until it get's replenished in January, so, depending on recovery time, it may have to wait until then...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

It can be a bigger operation but no more than spaying a female dog. The testicles start at the kidneys and work their way through the abdomen, through the inguinal ring to the scrotum. Sometimes they stop at the inguinal area and are plucked out fairly quickly but sometimes they are somewhere in the abdomen which creates a needle-in-a-haystack scenario. To make matters worse, the abdominal testicle is usually less than half the size of the normal one so they can be real buggers to find!

You may find that he comes home with 3 wounds rather than the possible 2 as some vets check the inguinal area first (they can hide in fat) before delving into the abdomen. The 2 extra wounds can be a little more sore afterwards, especially the inguinal one as they are cutting through muscle bodies (usually vets try and use natural 'joints' in muscles for incisions). Most vets will supply anti-inflammatories to help with the swelling. As far as recovery goes, he may be a bit more tender but shouldn't take any longer than any other surgical wound to heal. 

Asfor cost, speak to your vet for their rates but it purely goes on time taken to find the missing testicle.... could be 10mins, could be an hour.

Hope he gets on ok and well done for being responsible enough to get him sorted!


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Personally I would wait until he is at least a year old. Dogs all develop at different rates, much like children. He is only young and from my experience, nine times out of ten they come down. Waiting also gives them a chance to experience their adult hormones which in my opinion really helps with them 'growing up'. 

J x


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

My wife has just booked him in for next Thursday. She spoke to the vet on her way home from work, and they said it's best to get it done now. It's a relatively simple procedure, as they will find it whilst neutering him at the same time. What's good about it is that as it's next Thursday, we've then got the whole of the next week off so can be with him for whatever recovery time he needs.

As for cost, apparently insurance won't cover it, but it will only cost £175 as he is still under 10kgs.

Wish us luck for Thursday! Poor Henry doesn't know what he's losing...!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My vet said when my Westie reached 7 months, the sooner it was done the better. I hope it all goes well next Thursday.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All the best for Thursday.


----------

